# Cutest thing ever!



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL horse massage


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats so cute.. now i want a goat haha.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

soooo cute


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

the horse is like "dah, whatever!"


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, so cute! 

I was kinda waiting to see what would happen if the horse got up!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

^lol me too. cute though.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Kind of warms your heart.

I love love love goats.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yes, it was really cute! The little goat was a persistant little thing, wasn't he? lol_


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww so sweet.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

So cute! What a good horse, too. I want a baby goat now... They're so adorable! <333


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

very good example of how great horses can be, that should be the commercial for them! 
that was just too cute. Agreed he was a very determined little goat!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just too cute. Better the horse than the car though. When we had goats, my Mom nearly made goat barbeque one day when she came home and found them all playing king of the mountain on her car. Completely ruined the paint job. I was hiding in the corner laughing my butt off though.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats so adorable! awwwwwwhhh!!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

the goat was like how do you get this up off the ground. that vid just made my day!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

just came across this post. I think that is my all time favorite video. so glad you put it on.


----------

